# Meet Fuzz Bucket



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Oops... Went to an auction and came home with a horse:twisted:

I did not want, or need another horse. However, I have always wanted a grulla, but as I don't typically buy for color, I've ended up with a bunch of bays. At a recent sale there were a few grade babies that looked very nice, and prices were low, even for nicely built, colored ones. Several went to the meat buyer, in fact the majority of the horses there went that way. My BO was thinking of buying a couple babies to play with over the winter, when its too icy for riding we can be working with them in the barn. It was too good of a deal to pass up, she got a palomino and a very flashy chestnut, and I got - Fuzz bucket. Grulla filly, 5 months old, obviously quarter horse but no papers. She is a bold, defiant little thing, never been handled. Looking closely at her face, I wonder if she is grey as well as grulla, we'll see next spring I guess.
The general consensus around the barn is that I should call her Sage, but I'm not convinced it quite fits. The first time I went to work with them, I discovered the other two were very quiet and obviously played with before. As for my little girl, she was a bit of a handful :shock: I expected fear, but she is just plain rebellious, determined and willful. I'll take my time, and we'll get there, but at the moment she's a little, um, interesting to work with. Without further ado, my new girl:


http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q60/plecii/Picture102_zpsa5966485.jpg[/IMG]485.jpg.html][/URL


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a nice little gal! I'm loving that QH booty. She definitely has that look about her that means she isn't going to be any lazy pocket pony...sounds fun > MORE PICTURES!!!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Very cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

She's gorgeous . I adore her colouring as well, so pretty.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

here are a few more pictures for you, and one of the BO's chesnut, Scarlett. Thanks for all the replies


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

shes adorable  let us know how she comes along, despite the filly-tude. p.s. thats why i avoid auctions. I would come home with one too LOL


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Update: 
Training wise, she is insanely smart, and is learning faster than any other weanling I've ever worked with. Still throws the odd temper tantrum, but progressing

I was looking at her face and noticing that the hairs seemed to be of mixed shades of grey. I was a little worried she would turn grey(it doesn't matter really in the long run, I just thought it would be a shame to cover up that grulla color) so I looked up the previous owner on facebook(from the name on the sales sheet) and tactfully messaged them, asking if they were the person who sold her, and if they wanted to share a bit of info on her sire and dam. Well, she got back to me, and spent half an hour on the phone. Turns out the sire is a bay dun, 16hh, three year old, and the dam is a buckskin saddle horse of theirs, and they are both registered AQHA! They did a test breeding of this stallion(at 2 years old) on three mares last year, and they were not happy with how he had grown, they say he is more of a thoroughbred type, and they were wanting to breed stockier horses, so they gelded the stallion and kept him to use as a saddle horse, and sold the babies, not wanting to invest the time in them if they would turn out like the sire.

so, I can register her! they are sending me the paperwork, and emailing me pictures of the sire and dam, so my grade filly will now be AQHA registered


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Oo one of my favorite colors! And that's great you can register her. I can't wait to see how she darkens up over the winter!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I love her! What a pretty little thing she is. That chestnut, too.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

All three of those young ones are very decent looking horses! Very nice find at that auction.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

And now you know that she can't be gray either if she's got a bay dun and buckskin for parents!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

As I said on the other forum, she's adorable!!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness, give me that chestnut! Gorgeous! Would really match my brother's Quarter horse to a perfection, same three knee socks and blaze... 

Love your grulla too.  Great find!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice find, she is gorgeous. Have to say though that the chestnut with chrome is my favorite


----------



## Northumberlandcowgirl13 (Oct 3, 2013)

She's lovely!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Amazing what a little research can do! So happy that now you will get her registered, & know that she also won't be a gray. I've always liked grullas, too. Love her shoulder markings. Great find & your BO did well, too! I can't go to a horse auction-I'd want to bring too many home.


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Simply BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Jay Thistle
Miss Black Chips Quarter Horse
these are her sire and dam. Apparently her dam was a buckskin, but is now, you guessed it, GREY!!! arg!!!
I like grey, its just a bit of a shame. please take a look at their pedigrees, I see a lot of race breeding a ways back, but nothing much up close.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, and of course, more pictures She's super smart and is doing great with her leading lessons.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

baby picture:


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I would say grey looks awesome on a well built stocky horse, but not so great on a thin poorly built horse. The horse makes the difference!  

She looks cute!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

new picture. I really like her named her Emi. Still impatiently awaiting the paperwork from her previous owner.


----------

